# First Royal Palm cast



## Wagner11 (Mar 26, 2019)

I want sure how these were going to come out but I'm really happy with the result. Awesome resin to work with.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## magpens (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice indeed !!!


----------



## Wagner11 (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks Mal,

I was concerned that I wasn't going to get the color seperation I wanted as I had no way to check the temperature of the resin.

I went by feel and it turned out better than I expected. Now to figure out a kit to put one on.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## avramw (Apr 18, 2019)

Did you use a pressure pot for this? Also, is this original or thin?


----------



## Wagner11 (Apr 19, 2019)

avramw said:


> Did you use a pressure pot for this? Also, is this original or thin?


I didn't use a pressure pot. This was also the thin formula. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

